

Show HN: I wrote Getting Started with ownCloud - adimania
http://www.owncloudbook.com/

======
samweinberg
I can't say that I would buy this book, but I have been wanting to get started
with OwnCloud. Best of luck with your sales.

~~~
cyphax
I have set up an OwnCloud instance on my server and I have noticed that it was
extremely hard to get the master revision to work properly (which means:
allowing it to install apps), and the last version they have for download also
lacks some polish here and there (but wasn't too hard to set up). IMHO: the
basics work good (file synchronization and such) but if you want a bit more
than the vanilla package (like tell it where your music is, rather than it
scanning everything in your data-directory indiscriminately) it might be a bit
of a challenge. :)

Not to be a cheapskate, but I wouldn't buy a >$30 book for it though. You have
to buy the Android app if you want file synchronization on your phone. But
that's 80 cents or so.

~~~
adimania
I understand, sometimes it can be tricky. I would recommend using the stable
build rather than master snapshot but then it is my personal preference.

You can go for an ebook, if price is a concern.

------
carl_
£ 10 for the e-book, not bad really considering the niche market, may just
grab this.

------
dukekarthik
I always wanted some help with setting that up. Now I got exactly what I need
:)

------
sirius87
Certainly interesting and deserves more coverage.

